# MySQL Server Informationen abfragen



## Spinner0185 (11. Jan 2011)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Status Informationen eines MySQL Servers abzufragen? Also sowas wie cpu auslastung und Anzahl momentaner Verbindungen.
Vielleicht mit den jdbc Treiber? ich weiss nur nicht wo ich da ansetzen müsste


vielen dank

spinner0815


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2011)

Moin,

die MySQL-Doku gibt darüber bestimmt eine Menge Informationen ... im Normalfall wird das als normaler Query abgesetzt und Du erhälst eine tabelle mit den entsprechenden Werten zurück

hand, mogel


----------



## Spinner0185 (11. Jan 2011)

ok ein wenig hab ich jetzt schon gefunden. Allerdings ist es nciht das wonach ich suche. 

Mit SHOW STATUS bzw. SHOW VARIABLES kann ich ein paar informationen auslesen. 
Allerdings nicht die aktuelle Anzahl an Verbundenen Nutzern und auch nicht den gesamten Traffic (sondern nur die Anzahl an eigenen empfangenen und gesendeten Bytes). Und den Speicherverbrauch kann ich auch nicht auslesen, lediglich den Speicherverbrauch für die Warteschlangen.

Hat noch jemand eine idee?


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2011)

Du wirst wahrscheinlich nur über root alle nötigen Daten erhalten


----------



## homer65 (12. Jan 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es seit Version 5.1 eine Systemtabelle in der man die aktuell aktiven Queries nachschauen kann.
Habe im Moment nur keine Ahnung mehr, wie die heißt. Werde mal ich mich gehen.


----------



## Spinner0185 (13. Jan 2011)

Hey,

also root Rechte habe ich und ich bekomme trozdem nicht die notwendigen Daten.

@homer65 Die aktiven Queries benötige ich ja nicht. Ich brauch lediglich die Anzahl an momentan aktiven Verbidnungen, Den Speicherverbrauch (RAM) des Servers und den gesamten Traffic (nicht nur den den ich gerade Verbrauche)


----------



## Spinner0185 (13. Jan 2011)

OK ich denke ich hab jetzt was ich wollte  Das Geheimnis ist das GLOBAL im SHOW STATUS   Damit bekomme ich wenigstens die Anzahl aktueller Verbindungen raus. Ich hab mir sagen lassen das ich den Speicher nicht bekomme und der MySQL Server eh den Speicher den er für sich zur Verfügung hat Reserviert. 
Jetzt muss ich in den ganzen Status wirrwarr nur noch den aktuellen Traffic finden und schon bin ich glücklich.

Ich danke euch trotzdem 


mfg

Spinner0815


----------

